# Singers who don't scoop



## motoboy (May 19, 2008)

Can anyone point me in the direction of singers who do not scoop or abuse portamento? I love music, but these habits/affectations/devices are keeping me from enjoying a great portion of the repertoire. I am especially interested in finding recordings of Das Lied and M8. 

Thank you. And forgive me for having this prejudice/ignorance. If I can ease into this with singers who sing a bit straighter, maybe I can learn to appreciate the rest too.


----------



## MezzoNicole (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Motoboy,

Have you tried 'skimming' through YouTube videos to find some? You might discover some quality singers who don't scoop.


----------



## MezzoNicole (Aug 6, 2014)

Here's one from Das Lied von der Erde:


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

motoboy said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of singers who do not scoop or abuse portamento? I love music, but these habits/affectations/devices are keeping me from enjoying a great portion of the repertoire. I am especially interested in finding recordings of Das Lied and M8.
> 
> Thank you. And forgive me for having this prejudice/ignorance. If I can ease into this with singers who sing a bit straighter, maybe I can learn to appreciate the rest too.


My first go-to recording of _Das Lied von der Erde_ is this one -- happily, also a budget re-release:
The middle recording of the three conducted by Bruno Walter:
Mildred Miller, Ernst Haefliger, New York Philharmonic, Bruno Walter

http://www.amazon.com/Mahler-Lied-Erde-Great-Performances/dp/B0013DCD5I


----------

